# circuit diagram wanted



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

I have a Sailor T122 TX and could do with the manual or circuit diagram
can anyone help
MM0HDW


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

I would suggest that you google your request. A number of years ago I managed to get cct diags for a sailor rcvr using google. Best of luck.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

One here - if you can read Swedish!! http://www.peel.dk/SP/T122.html


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Good find and another with Sailor and many other manuals is mods.dk ..


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Is this what you want https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iwx5_0oCK2kt55dCfH4XFwXo_AP3R2k5/view


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank all for the info
I have a T122 that has never been installed in a vessel and also a shore 240 volt Ac power supply, all as new, wrapped in blankets these past 30-40 years.
Has anyone ever fitted an external VFO to give a bit of band cover rather than the fixed frequency Xtal's
would like to use on 80 meter band.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes James, I've done it with an old valve ex RN transmitter, plugging the external VFO output into a crystal socket. No problem with your Sailor because of lower drive requirements.

I suppose you've considered how to convert to LSB for 80m band. Looks like you could put the VFO 600 KHz on the high side instead of the low. 
73, Andrew


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Reading the English version of the manual from #3 link not as easy as it appears. 
Before contemplating a dedicated vfo build I'd advise taking the 80m output generally available from the low level driver of most amateur rigs and go through the motions of seeing if vfo control is feasible bearing in mind once the case is off the T122 there's a lethal 1Kv on the anodes of the finals!


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

GW3OQK said:


> Yes James, I've done it with an old valve ex RN transmitter, plugging the external VFO output into a crystal socket. No problem with your Sailor because of lower drive requirements.
> 
> I suppose you've considered how to convert to LSB for 80m band. Looks like you could put the VFO 600 KHz on the high side instead of the low.
> 73, Andrew


Thanks Andrew
I have not done anything so far and looking at the circuit the rig uses SSB and I assume it will be LSB on these frequencies ??.
would like to use it as an AM TX for the 80 Meter band.


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

R651400 said:


> Reading the English version of the manual from #3 link not as easy as it appears.
> Before contemplating a dedicated vfo build I'd advise taking the 80m output generally available from the low level driver of most amateur rigs and go through the motions of seeing if vfo control is feasible bearing in mind once the case is off the T122 there's a lethal 1Kv on the anodes of the finals!


Yes quite high volts there, I have linear's with more but these have HT disable switch when one removes the cover so one has to take a deliberate action before working on the circuits with live HT,


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you guys for the Manual which I have now downloaded.
would like to have AM mode on this TX. seems only SSB as it is??
Need to add a VFO to cover the 80 meter band.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

James, I've looked at the manual, and what I suggested before would give you LSB. For AM switch to A3H, that is AM-compatible single sideband with carrier. To use on 3615 kHz get a 4215 crystal or 3015.

4215 is advertised here http://www.af4k.com/FT243crystals4000-4499khz.htm 
Best of luck
Andrew


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

GW3OQK said:


> James, I've looked at the manual, and what I suggested before would give you LSB. For AM switch to A3H, that is AM-compatible single sideband with carrier. To use on 3615 kHz get a 4215 crystal or 3015.
> 
> 4215 is advertised here http://www.af4k.com/FT243crystals4000-4499khz.htm
> Best of luck
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew, you are correct, the A3H SSB full carrier was changed and is now called H3E, just to confuse people?
Thanks for the info on the Xtal required.
All I need now is to clear some space and get rid of a load of radios, Ar88 X 3 and R107 X 2, so heavy may have to break as spares for people.

James


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

James Duncan said:


> All I need now is to clear some space and get rid of a load of radios, Ar88 X 3 and R107 X 2, so heavy may have to break as spares for people.
> 
> James


Don't do that James! Put them on ebay or send to VMARS auction, some twerp will want them.


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

These radios are just too heavy for me to handle and pack for delivery
I need the space that these are taking up to work on other projects
don't know what to do as I am in the far north of Scotland ( Wick)


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

James, I've mentioned your plight where it might do good, hang on a few days if you can. Down here in South Wales I donated and repaired some gear to the 1940's museum. One AR88 was heavy enough for me, very difficult without handles. 
Andrew.


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

GW3OQK said:


> James, I've mentioned your plight where it might do good, hang on a few days if you can. Down here in South Wales I donated and repaired some gear to the 1940's museum. One AR88 was heavy enough for me, very difficult without handles.
> Andrew.


Thank you Andrew


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

James, There's been several responses from VMARS members. One replied as below. 

I'll send you a private message,best exchange telephone numbers I think
Andrew

I think that I could collect them and get them down to Central Scotland I would not make the the February auction and members of Lomond Club may snaffle them before then. 
Regards

Barrie


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

James Duncan said:


> Thank all for the info
> I have a T122 that has never been installed in a vessel and also a shore 240 volt Ac power supply, all as new, wrapped in blankets these past 30-40 years.
> Has anyone ever fitted an external VFO to give a bit of band cover rather than the fixed frequency Xtal's
> would like to use on 80 meter band.


Hi James,

Good find! I was speaking to someone recently who was looking for crystals for a T126, which I think is similar to your T122? If it uses crystals that are 600kHz higher than the wanted frequency I may be able to help with some crystals that will give you frequencies on 80m to get the set working.

Cheers

Roger/G3VKM


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

Instead of using crystals you could use a DDS similar to this : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AD9850-6...=item239c45ba57:g:MrkAAOSwLNVaqh-b:rk:30:pf:0


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Yes, a VFO will obviously give more flexibility, the offer of crystals was to enable testing of the set before modifying it to take an external input.

I don't know if this has been mentioned before but does the transmitter in question generate LSB as well as USB? If it's only USB then use on 160 and 80 metres is going to be be difficult due to the old rule of thumb of "LSB below 10MHz" which amateurs have stuck to since the 50s. 

Cheers

Roger/G3VKM


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Roger, Yes it has been mentioned, you can use a crystal or VFO 600 KHz lower than tx freq to get LSB. The set also has an AM compatible mode A3H so it can be used on 3615.

James? Have you managed to move out the AR88s & R107s? 
73, Andrew


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

GW3OQK said:


> Roger, Yes it has been mentioned, you can use a crystal or VFO 600 KHz lower than tx freq to get LSB. The set also has an AM compatible mode A3H so it can be used on 3615.
> 
> James? Have you managed to move out the AR88s & R107s?
> 73, Andrew


OK Andrew, 

I didn't scroll back far enough to see the previous comments on LSB. For AM on 3615 a 3105 kHz crystal will be needed and I think that was an old airband favourite channel, so there may be some around in people's junk boxes. 

73

Roger/G3VKM


----------



## James Duncan (Jan 13, 2019)

*ww2 radios*



GW3OQK said:


> Roger, Yes it has been mentioned, you can use a crystal or VFO 600 KHz lower than tx freq to get LSB. The set also has an AM compatible mode A3H so it can be used on 3615.
> 
> James? Have you managed to move out the AR88s & R107s?
> 73, Andrew


Hi Andrew
the transport costs and distances to collect made selling difficult
radios offered in exchange also tended to be heavy again adding to costs.
One AR88 was given to GM4JYB and he had it up and working in a couple of days, he had to replace two diodes( the ones in what looks like a small octal valve)
So lying all those decades had not spoiled the radio.Alignment is as near correct as it can be, some bathtub caps had been changed a long time ago to ordinary caps but voltages are all good.
I am rather pleased that my friend and fellow amateur has the set and using it alongside a Spey marine TX ( 80 Meters AM) .
I am also still looking for an Ex fishing boat/ marine valve radio and TX to use on the 80 meter AM vintage radio net but nothing so far, plenty transistor etc rigs but no valve ones.
I should fire up the other radios but do not have space, time and the strength to work with these.
all the best
MM0HDW


----------

